# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  شيخ النحويين واللغويين المعاصرين ... شيخنا وأستاذنا العلامة الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة

## الدكتور مروان

*شيخ النحويين واللغويين المعاصرين ...
شيخنا وأستاذنا العلامة الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة :*
فخر الدين قباوة ولد عام 1933 في مدينة حلب من الجمهورية العربية السورية ، و أبوه نجيب و جده عمر ، كانا من عامة الناس ، صاحبي مقهى شعبي في شارع السّيد من مدينة حلب ، و ليس لهما صلة بالعلم ، إلاّ بعض اطلاع الوالد على شيء من القراءة لكتب التفسير و الفقه و الأدب . و قد تلقى فخر الدين الدراسة الابتدائية في مدينة مولده ، و العمل مع والده ، ثم في المهن الحرة مع أخيه الكبير ، بعد وفاة والوالد و الحاجة إلى مورد العيش . و بعد بضع سنوات عاد ، يتابع الدراسة ليلاً مع مواصلة العمل نهاراً ، حتى نال الشهادة المتوسطة . ثم دخل دار المعلمين ، فنال أهلية التعليم الابتدائية ، فالشهادة الثانوية .

و كان هذا مما يسر له التعليم في المدارس الابتدائية سنة 1945 ، ثم التحق بكلية الآداب من جامعة دمشق ، على نفقة وزارة التربية لمدة خمس سنوات ، نال فيها الإجازة في علوم اللغة العربية و آدابها سنة 1958 ، فأهلية التعليم الثانوي سنة 1959 ، أي دبلوم العامة في التربية و التعليم ، و مارس التعليم في المدارس الثانوية .

و مع هذا فقد تابع الدراسات التربوية و الأدبية ، فنال الدبلوم الخاصة في الإدارة و التفتيش التربوي من كلية التربية بجامعة دمشق ، و شهادة المرحلة التمهيدية للدراسات العليا من كلية الآداب بجامعة القاهرة ، معاً سنة 1960 ، و أعدّ لنيل درجة الماجستير بحث (( التفتيش التربوي في البلاد العربية حتى عام 1968 )) بجامعة دمشق . و لكنه أُوفد على نفقة وزارة التربية السورية ، إلى جامعة القاهرة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه ، فالتحق بها و لم يتابع نيل الماجستير من دمشق ، فحصل في الأدب القديم على درجة الماجستير سنة 1964 ، و الدكتوراه سنة 1966 .

و عين مدرسا للأدب القديم في كلية الآداب بجامعة حلب سنة 1967 ، فدرّس الأدب القديم و النحو و الصرف ، ثم أستاذاً مساعداً سنة 1972 ، ثم أستاذاً في النحو سنة 1977 ، و هو يتابع تدريسه الماضي ذكره في جامعتي حلب و تشرين . و أعيرت خدماته جامعة محمد بن عبد الله بمدينة فاس من المغرب ، خلال عامي 1979 و 1983 ، ليدرس الأدب القديم و النحو و الصرف ، ثم رجع إلى عمله في جامعة حلب . و قام بزيارة علمية بضعة أشهر لمعهد الدراسات الشرقية في بكين بالصين الشعبية ، و بضعة أشهر أُخرى لجامعة العين في الإمارات العربية المتحدة . و في عام 1989 تعاقد و كلية العلوم العربية و الاجتماعية من جامعة الإمام محمد الإسلامية في القصيم من السعودية ، ليدرس الأدب القديم و النحو و الصرف . و عاد سنة 1992 إلى جامعة حلب ، ليتابع فيها عمله حتى الآن .

و خلال ذلك كله ، كانت تعترضه عقبات جمة ، من ضلال القوانين غير الإسلامية ، و مزاحمات الزملاء و الأقران ، بما يظنونه ترفعاً أو منافسة ًفي العمل و الإنتاج ، و مشكلات الواقع الاستعماري المرير ، بما فيه من غزو فكري و روحي و علمي ، و تهديد للدين و اللغة و الشخصية الإسلامية . و قد حاضر أيضاً في طلاب الدراسات العليا ، في علمي الإعراب و الصرف و منهج البحث و التحقيق ، 

و أشرف على رسائل لنيل درجتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه ، في الأدب القديم و الإعراب و الصرف ، و شارك في لجان التحكيم لمنح تينك الدرجتين و لجنة التحكيم في جائزة السلطان بن عويس ، و في عديد من الندوات و المؤتمرات الأدبية و النحوية في البلاد العربية ، و في تقويم إنتاج زملاء للرقي إلى مراتب الأستاذية و غيرها ، و تقويم بحوث علمية للمجلات المحكمة ، و إعداد مواد للموسوعات العلمية في الأردن و تركية ، و دورات لتدريس غير العرب اللغة العربية ، و لجان علمية و ثقافية مختلفة .

و انتخب عضواً في بعض المجامع العلمية في البلاد العربية ، و أصدر في مجال البحث العلمي عشرات .

من الكتب و المقالات دراسة و تحقيقاً . و قد صار أكثر ذلك من مصادر البحث و الدرس ، في الجامعات العربية و الأجنبية ، ذات الاهتمام باللغة و النحو و الأدب من حياة العرب ، و ترجم منه إلى اللغة الإنكليزية (( كتاب الجمل في النحو )) للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي .

و قد أعد تحقيقا علمياً لـ (( تفسير الجلالين )) باعتماد النسخ الخطية و المصادر الأصلية لذلك الكتاب ، 
وبعد عشر سنوات من العمل الحثيث ، ليكون في مستويين : 
أحدهما ميسر لعامة القراء ، يقتصر على التحقيق و إلحاق الشرح و أسباب النزول ، و توثيق الأخبار و تقويم الإسرائيليات . 
و الآخر للباحثين و الدارسين و المحققين ، مفصل يتتبع القراءات و المسائل اللغوية و النحوية و الصرفية و التاريخية و البلاغية ، و يتعقب ما ند عن الجلالين من سهو ، في النقل و التلفيق بين الأقوال و الاختيار لما هو ضعيف .
ومن ثمة يفصل إعراب الكثير من مفردات الآيات و الجمل و أشباه الجمل ، مع تحليل صرفي للمفردات و بيان لمعاني الأدوات . و هذان الكتابان هما أنفس ما أنتج في حياته العلمية ، و يأمل أن يكون فيهما خدمة لكتاب الله الكريم ، و حظوة تيسر له الرحمة و الرضا من الله عز و جل ، و قد صدرا ، و الحمد لله .

أما تلاميذه فكثيرون جدا تتوزعهم البلاد العربية . 

و أما شيوخه الكرام ، فكان منهم الأساتذة : 

عبد الوهاب ألتونجي ، و سعيد الأفغاني و عبد الرحمن الباشا و عبد الرحمن عطبة و شكري فيصل و محمد مبارك و صبحي الصالح و عمر فروخ و شوقي ضيف و يوسف خليف و حسين النصار ، فحببوا إليه علوم القرآن و العربية ، و شجعوه على متابعة البحث و التحصيل ، فكان إنتاجه في تلك الميادين . و من ثــَم اجتمع ذلك كله ، في خدمة (( تفسير الجلالين )) و توظيف الحديث النبوي في الدراسات النحوية .

و كان بدأ هذا التوظيف عام 1985 ، بمقال عنوانه (( افتحوا الأبواب لأفصح من نطق بالضاد )) . و أتبع ذلك باعتماد أحاديث كثيرة أبحاثه ، مع توجيه الطلاب إلى موضوعات نحوية مادتها النصوص النبوية الشريفة . ثم قدم توصية إلى إحدى الجامعات الإسلامية ، بتشكيل لجنة من علماء الحديث و علماء النحو ، لإصدار كتاب يجمع من الأحاديث ما يصح الاستشهاد به في الدراسات النحوية . و ذلك باختيار الأحاديث التي رويت باللفظ ، أو كان رواتها عرباً أو متقنين للعربية ، بغية تيسير السبيل لمن أراد نصوصاً نبوية ، يعتمدها في أبحاثه النحوية ، من ميادين الصرف و الإعراب و الأدوات .

و قد تزوج مرتين فكان له بضعة أولاد من الذكور و الإناث ، ليس فيهم من له اهتمام ظاهر بالعلم . و هو يحسن اللغة الإنكليزية و قد حج مرتين ، و اعتمر مراراً ، و حفظ من القرآن الشيء الكثير ، و كان له شعر وافر مدون ، ضاعت آثاره مع الأيام ، و لم يبق منها إلا شذرات يسيرة . و من ذلك قصيدة خاطب بها عام 1956 الفلسطينية المفجوعة باليتم و الترمل و الثكل و التشرد ، و منها :
هذا السﱢلاحُ ، فعانِقِـيـهِ ، يَرُد تَسكـابَ الـدُّرَرْ 
و تَنَظّرِي ، لِلثّأرِ ،  يَـوماً ، لَيسَ يُخلِفُهُ  القَـدَرْ 
يَوماً ، نَرُدُّ الكََيـدَ  فِـيــهِ ، عَلَى شَياطِينِ البشَرْ 
بِِدِمائِنـا ، لا  بالـدُّمُـوع ِو بالدِّما نَيـلُ الوَطَـرْ 

و قد زار مصر و الأردن و لبنان و العراق و المغرب و بعض البلاد الخليجية و فرنسة و إسبانية و اليونان و بلغارية و باكستان و الصين الشعبية ، فاستفاد من ذلك اطلاعا على أوضاع الأمم ، و على أوضاع اللغة العربية و المسلمين بخاصة ، و الحاجة الملحة إلى الإسلام القويم ، و إصلاح ألسنة الناس و أقلامهم و الأفهام .

أما إنتاجه العلمي فمنه ما هو تأليف ، نحو : 

ابن عصفور و التصريف ، الأخطل الكبير ، و إعراب الجمل و أشباه الجمل ، و تحليل النص النحوي – منهج و نموذج - ، و التحليل النحوي – أصوله و أدلته - ، و تصريف الأسماء و الأفعال ، و تطور مشكلة الفصاحة و التحليل البلاغي و موسيقى الشعر ، و سلامة بن جندل الشاعر الفارس ، و العامل النحوي – مشكلة و نظريات للحل - ، و قراءة موجهة في مكتبة علوم العربية ، و مع المهارات اللغوية – واقعها و عوامل النهوض بها - ، و منهج التبريزي في شروحه و القيمة التاريخية للمفضليات ، و المورد النحوي ، و المورد النحوي الكبير .

ثم المقالات العلمية في الأدب و اللغة و النحو : 
التي نشرت في المجلات التالية : مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق ، و العربية ، و العربي ، و المعلم العربي ، و الخفجي ، و بحوث جامعة حلب ، و الفكر العربي ، و المنتدى ، و الجامعة الإسلامية ، و كلية الدراسات الإسلامية و العربية ، و الآداب بقسنطينة ، و الثقافة الإسلامية ، و صحيفة البيان ، و صحيفة المدينة .

و منه ما هو تحقيق للمصادر التراثية ، نحو : 
الاختيارين للمفضل و الأصمعي صنعة الأخفش الصغر ، و الألفاظ لابن السكيت ، و الإيضاح في شرح سقط الزند للخطيب التبريزي ، و أبواب و مسائل من كتابي الخصائص و الأنصاف ، و تهذيب إصلاح المنطق للخطيب التبريزي ، و الجمل في النحو للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي ، و الجنى الداني في حروف المعاني لابن أم قاسم المرادي ، و ديوان سلامة بن جندل لأبي العباس الأحول ، و شرح الألفية للمرادي ، و شرح اختيارات المفضل للخطيب التبريزي ، و شرح شعر زهير لأبي العباس ثعلب ، و شرح قواعد الإعراب لمحيي الدين الكافيجي ، و شرح المعلقات العشر للخطيب التبريزي ، و شرح مقصورة ابن دريد للخطيب التبريزي ، و شرح الملوكي في التصريف لابن يعيش ، و شعر الأخطل لأبي سعيد السكري ، و شعر زهير بن أبي سلمى للأعلم الشنتمري ، و القسطاس في علم العروض للزمخشري ، و مبرز القواعد الإعرابية للرسموكي ، و الممتع الكبير لابن عصفور ، و نصوص نحوية فيها : مقدمة خلف و مختارات من كتاب سيبويه و التصريف و المقتضب و مجالس ثعلب و مجالس العلماء و الإيضاح و إعاراب ثلاثين سورة و رسالة الملائكة و لمع الأدلة و أمالي السهيلي و الرد على النحاة ، و الوافي في علمي العروض و القوافي للخطيب التبريزي .

و أما شعاره الدائم فهو الجهاد و الصبر و الإنتاج و الإخلاص ، مع حمد الله – عز و جل – على دوام الإيمان و الصحة و العمل ، و وصيته للزملاء و الطلاب و المسلمين جميعاً هي قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : (( إن قامَتِ السّاعةُ و بـِيـَدِ أحـَدِكـُم فـَسـِيلةٌ ، فإنِ استـَطاعَ ألاّ يـَقـُومَ حـَتــّى يـَغـرِسَـهـا فـلـْيـَـفـعـَـ  ل )) ، و قوله أيضاً : (( إنّ اللهَ – تـَعالـَى – يـُحـِبُ ، إذا عـَمِـلَ أحَـدُكُـم عَـمَـلاً ، أن يـُتـْـقِـنـَـه  ُ )) .

الانتاج العلمي للأستاذ الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة :

و لا يزالون يقاتلونكم في ميادين التعليم و الحث العلمي و عروبة اللسان فخر الدين قباوة ط2 حـلــب 1424 
شرح اختيارات المفضل الخطيب التبريزي 4م ط2 دمـشق 1423 
منهج التبريزي في شروحه فخر الدين قباوة ط2 دمشق 1997
الجنى الداني المرادي ط3 بيروت1992
شرح الأخطل السكري ط3دمشق 1996
شرح الملوكي في التصريف ابن يعيش ط2 بيروت 1988
كتاب الألفاظ ابن السكيت بيروت 1988
كتاب الجمل في النحو الخليل ط5 دمـشـق 1995
أبواب و مسائل فخر الدين قباوة ط2 دمـشـق 2001
تحليل النص النحوي فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1997
إعراب الجمل و أشباه الجمل فخر الدين قباوة ط10 حـلـب 1989
المهارات اللغوية و عروبة اللسان فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1999
الوافي في الروض و القوافي الخطيب التبريزي ط11 دمـشـق 1970
القسطاس في علم العروض الزمخشري ط2 بيروت 1989
تطور مشكلة الفصاحة و التحليل البلاغي و موسيقى الشعر فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1999
تهذيب إصلاح المنطق الخطيب التبريزي ط2 بيروت 1999
تصريف الأسماء و الأفعال فخر الدين قباوة ط3 بيروت 1998
المورد النحوي الكبير فخر الدين قباوة ط7 دمـشـق 1998
الممتع الكبير في التصريف ابن عصفور ط6 بيروت 1996
المورد النحوي فخر الدين قباوة 10 دمـشـق 1994
سلامة بن جندل الشاعر الفارس فخر الدين قباوة ط2 دمـشـق 1994
ديوان سلامة بن جندل الأصمعي و الشيباني ط2 بيروت 1992
شرح مقصورة ابن دريد الخطيب التبريزي ط2 بيروت 1994
نصوص نحوية فخر الدين قباوة ط2 دمـشـق 1999
كتاب الاختيارين الأخفش الأصغر ط3 دمـشـق 1999
شرح شعر زهير بن أبي سلمى ثعلب ط2 دمـشـق 1996
ابن عصفور و التصريف فخر الدين قباوة ط2 دمـشـق 2000
شرح المعلقات العشر الخطيب التبريزي ط10 دمـشـق 1997
شرح الأفية المرادي بيروت 2005
شرح بانت سعاد التبريزي حـلـب 2005
وظيفة المصدر في الإشتقاق و الإعراب 
التحليل النحوي – أصوله و أدلته - .
الإفتصاد اللغوي في صياغة المفرد .
تهذيب الألفاظ ؛ للتبريزي .
إصلاح المنطق ؛ لابن السكيت .
قراءة موجهة للنصوص التراثية ..
تاريخ استشهاد النحاة بالحديث الشريف .
تاريخ الاحتجاج النحوي بالحديث الشريف فخر الدين قباوة حـلـب 1424
إشكاليات في البحث و النقد النحويّين فخر الدين قباوة حـلـب 1424
تهذيب الألفاظ الخطيب التبريزي بيروت 1424
شعر زهير بن أبي سلمى الأعلم الشنتميري ط3 بيروت 1992
الأخطل الكبير فخر الدين قباوة بيروت 1975
الإيضاح في شرح سقط الزند و ضوئه الخطيب التبريزي 2م حـلـب 2000
الإقتصاد اللغوي في صياغة المفرد فخر الدين قباوة القاهرة 2001
شرح قواعد الإعراب محيي الدين الكافيجي ط 4 دمـشـق 1996
مبرز القزاعد الإعرابية الرسموكي بيروت 1987
نهاية الإيجاز في دراية الإعجاز ( مراجعة للتحقيق ) فخر الدين الرازي ﺞ بيروت 1985
ديوان طرفة بن العبد ( مراجعة للتحقيق ) الأعلم الشنتمري دمـشـق 1395
ديوان علقمة الفحل ( مراجعة التحقيق ) الأعلم النتمري حـلـب 1389
دليل كتابة البحوث العلمية ( مراجعة للبحث و الكتابة ) وليد سراج حـلـب 1989
بوادر شرح الشعر فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1395
المورد الكبير فخر الدين قباوة أدب الحوزة 1398
كتاب الجمل في النحو الخليل بن أحمد تهران 1410
تفسير الجلالين الميسر الجلالان بيروت 1423
المفصل في تفسير القرآن العظيم الجلالان بيروت 1423
التحليل النحوي – أصوله و أدلته - . فخر الدين قباوة القاهرة 1422
وظيفة المصدر في الاشتقاق و الإعراب فخر الدين قباوة حـلــب 1424
إشكاليات البحث و النقد النحوييّن فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1424
قراءة تراثية موجهة في المكتبة العربية فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1424
في موكب النور ( إشراف و مراجعة ) فاطمة محمد شنون 5م دمـشـق 1318–142
رسائل و مشروعات ( إشراف علمي ) لطلاب الدراسة العليا سورية و المغرب و القصيم
موضوعات في الأدب و اللغة و النحو ( تقويم مع التقارير ) لزملاء من الجامعات البلاد العربية 
مشكلة العامل النحوي و نظريةُ الاقتضاء فخر الدين قباوة دمـشـق 1423
شرح الألفية المرادي 2م بيروت 1424

مقالات في الأدب و اللغة و النحو ، نشرت في المجلات التالية : 
مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق ، و العربية ، و العربي ، و المعلم العربي ، و الخفجي ، و بحوث جامعة حلب ، و الفكر العربي ، و المنتدى ، و الجامعة الإسلامية ، و كلية الدراسات الإسلامية و العربية ، و الآداب بقسنطينة ، و الثقافة الإسلامية ، و عالم الكتب ، و الأحمدية ، و في صحيفة البيان ، و صحيفة المستقلة ، و صحيفة المدينة ...
مع كثير من البحوث العلمية في الأدب و اللغة و النحو ...
كما شارك في مؤتمرات وندوات في الشرق و الغرب .

----------


## برناي

ألا تتكرم علينا وتضع لنا هنا كتباً من نتاجه العلمي كي نستفيد منها , يبدو أنه كما قلت شيخ اللغويين ونتاجه غزير غفر الله له .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أحسن الله إليكم يا دكتور مروان ، وبارك الله في جهدكم ونفع بكم ، ترجمة ماتعة لشيخ من شيوخ العربية الكبار.
ولأخينا برناي - بارك الله فيك - : يحضرني من تحقيقات الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة التي رفعت في مكتبة المجلس كتاب (( شرح اختيارات المفضل )) .

----------


## برناي

بارك الله فيك أخي علي الباقي , ورحم العلماء والمخلصين لهذه اللغة . كنت أبحث له عن تحقيق لأمالي السهيلي ولم يتوفر لي .

----------


## موتمباي رجب

> بارك الله فيك أخي علي الباقي , ورحم العلماء والمخلصين لهذه اللغة . كنت أبحث له عن تحقيق لأمالي السهيلي ولم يتوفر لي .


أخي برناي أمالي السهيلي حققه الدكتور محمد إبراهيم البنا، و هو مطبوع في دار الاعتصام في مصر

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا (موتمباي رجب) ، ويحضرني أن للدكتور محمد إبراهيم البنا كتابًا بعنوان (( أبو القاسم السهيلي ومذهبه النحوي)) من مطبوعات دار البيان العربي بجدة - سنة 1405هـ .

----------


## موتمباي رجب

> جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا (موتمباي رجب) ، ويحضرني أن للدكتور محمد إبراهيم البنا كتابًا بعنوان (( أبو القاسم السهيلي ومذهبه النحوي)) من مطبوعات دار البيان العربي بجدة - سنة 1405هـ .


و لمزيد من الفائدة ، أعلمكم أن الدكتور البنا جمع بعض الكتب التي حققها قديما ، و نشرها في دار ابن حزم باسم : رسائل و نصوص لغوية ( إن لم تخني الذاكرة ) 
و أخي علي عبد الباقي أزجي إليك سلاما حارا ، و لكنه بردو سلام عليك أيها الحبيب إن شاء المولى ، فتقبل و لاتخف

----------


## برناي

بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات , على أية حال الكتاب غير متوفر لدي , وسؤالي الأول : ما هو أفضل تحقيق لكتاب أمالي السهيلي _ أقصد من حيث الشروح والتعليقات ؟ والثاني : كتب الدكتور الفاضل قباوة رأياً هاماً حول قضية التعليق النحوي عند عبد القاهر الجرجاني , عذرا منكم لكن ذاكرتي لا تسعفني كثيراً , أرجو منكم المدد وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## محمد العفالقي

شكر الله لك أخي مروان على هذه الإطلالة الجميلة عن هذا الحبر العلامة الإمام قباوة ، فقد كان يوما يدرس إخواننا في كلية اللغة العربية فرع القصيم من جامعة الإمام وكنا في كلية الشريعة فكنا نفرح كثيرا إذا قابلناه في السلالم أو الممرات ونسلم عليه ونقول في أنفسنا ليته يدرس في الجامع الكبير في بريدة (جامع الملك فهد الآن) كان متواضعا حفظه الله ورعاه ، كنت يوما في أحد المطاعم الجميلة في الشام فرأيت رجلاً ظننته هو ففرحت به وسلمت عليه لكن الفاجعة أن لم يكن هو  . 
دكتورنا الفاضل هل جمعت مقالاته في الصحف والمجلات في كتاب واحد كغيره من الأدباء والمفكرين كشيخنا الطناحي رحمه الله فهي مهمة  جدا وجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> شكر الله لك أخي مروان على هذه الإطلالة الجميلة عن هذا الحبر العلامة الإمام قباوة ، فقد كان يوما يدرس إخواننا في كلية اللغة العربية فرع القصيم من جامعة الإمام وكنا في كلية الشريعة فكنا نفرح كثيرا إذا قابلناه في السلالم أو الممرات ونسلم عليه ونقول في أنفسنا ليته يدرس في الجامع الكبير في بريدة (جامع الملك فهد الآن) كان متواضعا حفظه الله ورعاه ، كنت يوما في أحد المطاعم الجميلة في الشام فرأيت رجلاً ظننته هو ففرحت به وسلمت عليه لكن الفاجعة أن لم يكن هو  . 
> دكتورنا الفاضل هل جمعت مقالاته في الصحف والمجلات في كتاب واحد كغيره من الأدباء والمفكرين كشيخنا الطناحي رحمه الله فهي مهمة  جدا وجزاك الله خيراً.


*أخي الكريم الفاضل محمد العفالقي
شكرا لك
وهذه الخلاق التي ذكرتها عن شيخنا العلامة الكبير
هي من أخلاقه وشيمه ، وهي من أخلاق العلماء
ولللأسف الشديد لم تجمع مقالاته وبحوثه المتناثرة
حتى الآن !!!
لكن البركة في تلاميذه في المشرق والمغرب
وأهلا وسهلا ومرحبا*

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات , على أية حال الكتاب غير متوفر لدي , وسؤالي الأول : ما هو أفضل تحقيق لكتاب أمالي السهيلي _ أقصد من حيث الشروح والتعليقات ؟ والثاني : كتب الدكتور الفاضل قباوة رأياً هاماً حول قضية التعليق النحوي عند عبد القاهر الجرجاني , عذرا منكم لكن ذاكرتي لا تسعفني كثيراً , أرجو منكم المدد وبالله التوفيق .


*أخي الفاضل الكريم برناي
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا
وللعلم 
فإن شيخي العلامة الأستاذ الدكتور فخر الدين قباوة
لم يحقق كتاب الأمالي للسهيلي ..

وانظر في ذلك :
أمالى السهيلي ؛  فى النحو و اللغه و الحديث و الفقه / أبوالقاسم عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الأندلسي، تحقيق محمد إبراهيم البنا ، القاهره : المكتبه الأزهريه للتراث, 2002م .*

----------


## البوني الشنقيطي

إخواني الكرام أتمنى أن ينبري فاضل منكم فيتحفني بكتاب نهاية الإيجازبتقديم الفاضل المذكور فخرالدين قباوة أو غيره
بأي صيغة pdf أو وورد أو غيرها وأرجو أن يكون ذلك على جناح السرعة وله مني الدعاء الخالص 
محب الجميع البوني

----------


## امين صلاح

شيخ اللغويين و النحويين المعاصرين هو العلامة المقرب العلوم للاذهان محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد و قد وصفه الاستاذ النجار بشيخ العلماء المحققين و يظهر هذا كله في كتبه المحققة و التي طارت في الافاق بشهرتهاحتى انستنا في تحقيقات من كان قبله كتحقيقه على شرح ابن عقيل و مزاحمة تحقيقه تحقيق الخضري
و قد ظلم اعلاميا و اعطاه الطلبة حقه لما ينصحون بتحقيقاته.

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

صدقت أخي أمين وصدق من قال هذا

----------


## باحث لغوي

لي على ما ذكرتم ملاحظات:
* ليس الدكتور قباوة بالألباني حتى لا يقاس به أحد، ولو قيل شيخ لغويي ونحويي سوريا أو حتى الشام بدولها الأربع، لكان أمثل. 

* لاأدري ما يقصد بمصطلح المعاصرين آلأحياء؟ ففي مصر من هو فوقه، كمال بشر وحسين نصار وعبدالصبور شاهين ومحمد حماسة. أما من سبقوه قليلا ولكنهم توفوا إلى رحمة الله فكثيرون، منهم: رمضان عبدالتوب وأحمد مختار عمر. وأما في العراق من الأحياء فحاتم الضامن.

* لم أكن أعلم أن رسالتي الدكتور قباوة في الأدب القديم، وعلى هذا فوفق البروتوكول الأكاديمي فليس من اللغويين والنحويين بشهاداته، لكن بمؤلفاته، وتحقيقاته. ولو كان في جامعة تلتزم التخصص، فلا أظن يسمح له بالإشراف على رسالة في اللغة أو النحو، وإن يكن اسما كبيرا! فهل يسمح لعبدالصبور شاهين مثلا أن يشرف على رسالة في النقد الحديث؟

* الشيخ محيي الدين عبدالحميد - رحمه الله - من أهل النحو، وليس من أهل اللغة. وفرق بين اللغة والنحو، فالأصمعي لغوي. أما سيبويه فنحوي. وإن يكن كل لغوي- ولا بد نحويا - ولكن العكس لا؛ ولذلك تفصل الكليات المحترمة بين هذين التخصصين، فتجد قسم علم اللغة واللغات السامية - وفيه عبدالصبور شاهين - وتجد قسم النحو والصرف والعروض - وفيه محمد حماسة - وكلاهما في دار العلوم. فلا شاهين نحوي، ولا حماسة لغوي. وأما معرفة هذا وذاك فممكن، ولكن الحديث عن التخصص؛ فقد انتهى زمان " بتاع كللو "

----------


## أبو القاسم

> ليس الدكتور قباوة بالألباني حتى لا يقاس به أحد،


والألباني-رحمه الله تعالى ونور قبره- يقاس بغيره وثم من هو أجل في الصناعة الحديثية ممن هو حي يرزق وبعضهم قد افضى إلى ربه من معاصريه
لكن شهرة الألباني أتت من جهوده الكبيرة في التصحيح والتضعيف
وعندي أنه لو قصر جهده لخدمة مسند الإمام أحمد فحسب لكان أجود وأنفع وأدق

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> والألباني-رحمه الله تعالى ونور قبره- يقاس بغيره وثم من هو أجل في الصناعة الحديثية ممن هو حي يرزق وبعضهم قد افضى إلى ربه من معاصريه
> لكن شهرة الألباني أتت من جهوده الكبيرة في التصحيح والتضعيف
> وعندي أنه لو قصر جهده لخدمة مسند الإمام أحمد فحسب لكان أجود وأنفع وأدق


الألباني إمام الحديث في عصره ولا أعلم محدّثا معاصرا إلاّ وهو عالة على كتب الألباني .. فقليلا من الإنصاف .. أبا القاسم

----------


## أبو القاسم

لو كان رأيي أن المعلمي اليماني مثلا أجل منه في الصناعة الحديثية -كما هو رأي المحدث الكبير عبدالله السعد وغيره- فهل أكون مجانبا للإنصاف؟سبحان الله
هذه مسألة تتعلق بالنظر كما أفضل مثلا الذهبي على ابن حجر بناء على جملة من الأمور وقد يخالفني غيري
وعلى كل هذا الموضوع لم يوضع لهذا فليتسع صدرك للخلاف 
والله المستعان

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> لو كان رأيي أن المعلمي اليماني مثلا أجل منه في الصناعة الحديثية -كما هو رأي المحدث الكبير عبدالله السعد وغيره- فهل أكون مجانبا للإنصاف؟سبحان الله
> هذه مسألة تتعلق بالنظر كما أفضل مثلا الذهبي على ابن حجر بناء على جملة من الأمور وقد يخالفني غيري
> وعلى كل هذا الموضوع لم يوضع لهذا فليتسع صدرك للخلاف 
> والله المستعان


أمّا ما أثارني في قولك فليس عقدك للمفاضلة كما تقول بل قد شعرت وأنا أقرا قولك ( وعندي أنه لو قصر جهده لخدمة مسند الإمام أحمد فحسب لكان أجود وأنفع وأدق ) إهدارا لعلم الألباني وحطّا من قدره وهذا ما دفعني للتنبيه بعبارة لطيفة جدا ... شكرا

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا ليس إهداراً ولا حطا كما تدعي ,قال تعالى حاكيا عن نبيه"ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير"
وكثير من أئمة الفن قالوا بمثل ما أقول ,فالمسند كتاب ضخم لم يخدم حتى الآن بما يليق به
ومعلوم بداهة أن كثرة التأليف تؤثر على الجودة والإتقان إلا فيما ندر,وأنت تعرف أن كبار أهل الشأن
 لم يسبق في تاريخ الإسلام أن استفرغوا أقاتهم لتصحيح هذا القدر الهائل بل يكمل بعضهم جهد بعض 
,ولهذا فإني أكرر نفس القولة مع الحافظ السيوطي :فأقول لو أنه لم يتكثر من التوليف وقصر جهده بعض المهمات
لكان نتاجه أجود وأتقن

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

حتما ياأبا القاسم , وهل يجاريك أحد في هذا ؟؟!!

----------

